# Linksys WUSB100 not working with NDISWrapper

## Darexius

It's simply that. I downloaded the drivers off of the Linksys website for their wireless USB device, emerged ndiswrapper, did

```
ndiswrapper -i <driver>
```

```
ndiswrapper -m
```

and then

```
modprobe ndiswrapper
```

No new wireless devices. I've tried it repeatedly and don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've seen on Ubuntu forums that people can get it to work, but for some reason it's not working for me. Any thoughts?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Darexius,

Please post the output of lsusb so we can see the vendor and device IDs. 

ndiswraoer should not be used if there is an alternative

----------

## Darexius

Here is my lsusb output BEFORE I plug it in. You'll see why I'm doing it this way:

```
Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c521 Logitech, Inc. MX620 Laser Cordless Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046e:5542 Behavior Tech. Computer Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
```

Now the dmesg output when I plug the wireless card in:

```
[  487.373036] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

[  487.426278] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 3 high speed

[  487.426286] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 3 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  487.498551] usb 1-3: default language 0x0409

[  487.518702] usb 1-3: New USB device found, idVendor=1737, idProduct=0070

[  487.518707] usb 1-3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[  487.518710] usb 1-3: Product: Linksys WUSB100 RangePlus Wireless USB Adapter

[  487.518713] usb 1-3: Manufacturer: Cisco-Linksys LLC

[  487.518788] usb 1-3: uevent

[  487.519698] usb 1-3: usb_probe_device

[  487.519704] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  487.519796] usb 1-3: adding 1-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[  487.522563] usb 1-3:1.0: uevent

[  487.522801] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'
```

And then the new lsusb output:

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 1737:0070

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c521 Logitech, Inc. MX620 Laser Cordless Mouse

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046e:5542 Behavior Tech. Computer Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Darexius,

Its a Ralink RT2870 chip set.

You need the

```
< >     Ralink 2870 wireless support (NEW)
```

 option under staging drivers. In the testing gentoo-sources.

That its in staging means that the driver is not ready to be merged into the mainstram kernel but its ready for some serious testing.

You also need the other options that are common to ralink chipset support.

IF your fimware is not in /lib/firmware, you need to find it and put it there

----------

## Darexius

 *Quote:*   

> That its in staging means that the driver is not ready to be merged into the mainstram kernel but its ready for some serious testing. 
> 
> You also need the other options that are common to ralink chipset support.

 

Please pardon my ignorance, but are you telling me to emerge gentoo-sources with the ~x86 keyword? I'm not 100% sure I'm following.

----------

## Darexius

My apologies, I went through my kernel configuration as per your suggestion and found Staging Drivers, disabled the option to exclude them from being built, and rebuilt the kernel with the appropriate driver. I will check back in with the results.

----------

## Darexius

I built the driver into the kernel and rebuilt, then rebooted and there appears to be no difference. I am going to rebuild the kernel with all Ralink drivers built into the kernel to see if that helps. All output as posted above is the same.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Darexius,

Development in staging drivers happens fairly rapidly and its not always improvements.

It always worth testing the latest kernel you can get your hands on, short of the the hemorraging edge patches and release candidates.

So yes, take gentoo-sources with the ~x86 keyword for a trial.

Add sys-kernel/gentoo-sources to your /etc/portage/package.keywords

This is where you learn to have a menu of kernels to boot from.

----------

